# Building a keyboard case for Thinkpad Tablet 2



## No_King (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello,
I love my Thinkpad Tablet 2, but what I really miss is a keyboard case, like it is available for the Microsoft surface tablets.
Therefore I was thinking about building one:

My idea was to start with the Thinkpad USB Keyboard, since it has already a controller for the trackpoint and keyboard with an USB output. So I could avoid the whole PS2 to USB issue with the trackpoint. Luckily somebody already opened that keyboard and I think the inside looks quite usable: https://plus.google.com/photos/117436154327433424940/albums/5451785354605042305?banner=pwa
It would be interesting to know how big the actual Keyboard is. I know it is a T60 keyboard, but unfortunately I don't have one available to measure it. So it would be great if somebody could give me the dimensions.

The next step would be the connection between the keyboard and the Tablet. I don't like a bluetooth connection since I would need batteries which would take additional space and increase the weight of the whole case. So an easy solution would be to use the USB port. But the problem with that is, that the USB port cap would be open the whole time and I like to have the possibility to connect a mouse if I need to. The best way would be obviously to use the dock connector. People have already reverse engineered the dock for the Thinkpad Tablet, but unfortunately I can't find any information about the Thinkpad Tablet 2 dock connector. So if anybody knows anything about it, that would be a great help.

If you have any other ideas or suggestions please feel free to help.
Thanks


----------

